# Horizontal placement CO2 cylinder OK?



## pepetj

I have one aesthetic problem (translate: my wife does). I have a 15lbs pressurized cylinder that measures around 8" in diameter but is 27" long including the primary stage (open-close valve). I wonder if it's OK to place it horizontally so I can put it inside the tank's cabinet. Is there any adverse effect in doing so?

The aquarium in question is the Fluval Osaka 155. I would need to cut through the central panel (carefully since it seems to be structural) in order to put this cylinder out of sight.

Option number two would be to get a smaller cylinder but that's almost impossible locally and then it would be even worse to refill with food or medical-grade CO2 (which are the ones I use). For some reason only 15, 20 and 50lbs cylinders are "easy" to get.

Option number three would be using Flourish Excel but I rather stay pressurized.

Pepetj
Santo Domingo


----------



## Gramazing

Others can say better than me but I believe it is not good to lay the tank down horizontally.


----------



## TAB

no you want it vertical. A whole list of reasons why.


----------



## bigstick120

NO WAY!

A CO2 tank must remain upright, at least when its in use.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist

Hi pepetj,

+1 for vertical only. The CO2 in the tank is under pressure and in a liquid state.....except at the very top which is CO2 gas. The regulators that we use are for CO2 gas......no liquid.



> If you lay your CO2 tank on its side and it is more than half full, liquid state (under pressure) CO2 will run into the regulator. When the liquid reaches the part of the regulator where the pressure is reduced below the boiling point of CO2, the volume of that little bit of liquid CO2 will dramatically increase. I do not believe the regulator is either designed or built to allow for this dramatic increase in volume. Accordingly, you should play it safe and NOT operate a CO2 cylinder on its side.


----------



## pepetj

Thank you guys. I think I found a solution:

Option number four: Hide the cylinder behind adjacent couch that is placed against the same wall of the tank! LOL

Pepetj
Santo Domingo


----------



## simplefin

just be sure to find a way to safely keep it there. that way it has no chance of falling and creating another safety hazard... last thing you want is for it to get tipped over, and having it shoot across the room like a missile because someone bumped your couch...

i would definitely recommend a strap or some type or harness...


----------



## TAB

The chance of that happening is very remote. It takes alot of force to snap off a regulator, cleanly. normally when they break its just a small leak.


----------



## gotcheaprice

Is it ok to store a filled paintball tank horizontally? Have to put it in my drawer so I put it sideways, but if not I guess I should move it.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist

Hi gotcheaprice,

They may be stored horizontally; just not operated safely in that position.


----------



## majstor76

One good thing when planning aquarium positioning is to leave enough space behind it so tall big things like 20 lb tank can be hid behind. 25 cm is enough


----------



## virgo888

or make sure the tank fits in your cabinet before buying. i got a nice aluminum tank and setup so it can sit out in open view.


----------

